
Training a deep neural net on a quantum computer - sdneirf
What happens when you train a deep recurrent neural network on a quantum computer. I wonder if you get consciousness...<p>Roger Penrose has hypothesized that consciousness could be a result of quantum effects in neurons..<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rationalwiki.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Quantum_consciousness
======
argonaut
1\. There are hundreds of hypotheses about our brains. Neuroscientists barely
understand our brain, so conjecture about what our brains do is just that -
conjecture.

2\. Quantum computers basically only offer a runtime speedup for optimization.
It'll probably help train neural nets faster, but that's not going to help you
in any other area.

------
mtgx
Quantum computers and AI seem like they're made for each other, because both
depend on optimization algorithms. Now, whether our current AI algorithms can
be sped-up greatly by quantum computers, or we'll need to find new AI
algorithms that are sped-up by them, we'll have to see. I'm sure Google will
try to port DeepMind to its own universal quantum computer in the next few
years.

~~~
IamFermat
I agree. Bringing some funky extreme non-linearity into A.I training would be
interesting. However, the models would probably be very different than what we
have today.

Who else are truly building quantum computers other than D-Wave and IBM?

